# Payton over the past few months



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Payton is 3 months old now and I just realized I haven't posted any pics of her lately. She's so cute and cuddly.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I see she has the golden belly-up pose down pat! What a cutie!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is a doll. How I would love to pick her up and hug her. Please give her one from me.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

She is really a cutie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a pretty little redheaded girl. Love the one of you holding her. So funny.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

She is just beautiful.

My neices name is Peyton Elizabeth!! Thats sooooo cool. I will have to show her your Payton Elizabeth.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL When my girl lays like that I tell her it isn't very Lady like. Very cute.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

So cute! You're in IL - what breeder did you get her from? Lol, not that I'm going to get another puppy for the next 12 years, but it's always good to know.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

I didn't get her from a "breeder" per say. A Friend of a friend decided to breed her female for the first time and I was luckly enough to find out about it. They lived over near the Iowa border.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

I've tried to tell her it's not very lady like to lay like that, but she doesn't really listen since it's an open invitation for someone to rub her belly!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

lovemeagolden said:


> I didn't get her from a "breeder" per say. A Friend of a friend decided to breed her female for the first time and I was luckly enough to find out about it. They lived over near the Iowa border.


Ah, too bad.  She is adorable! I love her coloring.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's Payton asleep on my son's bed after a long walk in the snow and then a bath. I think she's worn out! And of course she has her "baby" bunny with her!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

We received 4 inches of snow last night and today so of course after work it was time to go out and play. I don't know how to put captions on each photo, so basically she was either searching for her tennis ball or dive bombing the snow. Of course after she would dive bomb the snow she would go crazy. DH says snow is like crack cocaine for dogs! LOL She loves it.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

She is such a cutie!! I love the snow pictures!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

She's adorable! I love the pics where she's zooming in the snow!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a little cutie and a gorgeous color!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Her color is really pretty! She's growing up!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Yesterday and today I took her out to where I work out by the airport. Ton's of open area to run, large piles of snow from the plows and of course some deep snow drifts. She had a blast. :bowl: Some of the drifts were almost as tall as she was so it was so funny seeing her jumping instead of running. Yesterday it was 4 degrees with a negative wind chill and today a heat wave, 17 degrees feels like 4! The things we do for our dogs.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Well Payton found a new "toy" today while she was outside....


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Is it your pot or did she bring it home from a neighbor? She is very cute and growing fast!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG,she's adorable!.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, she is having so much fun!! She is a real doll.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Payton is very cute. She's come along way from your original posts - You deserve a GREAT JOB!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Susan6953 said:


> Is it your pot or did she bring it home from a neighbor? She is very cute and growing fast!


It was ours. The hubby had it shoved in a hole she had dug earlier. I guess she decided she wanted it for her self! Unfortunately she dropped it on the concrete after this so it broke. She thought she hit the jackpot since she had 3 pieces now, but I had to take them away so she wouldn't cut herself.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

beccacc31 said:


> Payton is very cute. She's come along way from your original posts - You deserve a GREAT JOB!


Thanks but I don't think I'm doing so good. She is relentless at attacking my son's feet. I've asked him to get up and leave every time she does that, but he doesn't get even get a chance to come back in and sit down and she's back at him. I know it will take time it's just sad to see him feel like he can't be around Payton.


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Just wanted to show you all the rough life my Payton has..... Pathetic.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

She's so grown up! Love her coloring!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL...What a ROUGH life...Looks like she working like a DOG! HA


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

It's a tough job to the golden.
Work work work.
Karen


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

It's work keeping the humans pinned on the sofa. She is so pretty. Is she still going after your son's toes?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cute, what an adorable baby she is!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Love her coloring!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

C's mom:
No she stopped going after everyone's toes and hands! THANK YOU GOD! Now after you've been petting her for a while she likes to put your hand in her mouth, but she doesn't bite down on it. I call it the Golden Oral Fixation Disease - she has to have something in her mouth at all times even if she doesn't chew on it.:doh: 

She's actually turned into a great dog, which for a while I didn't think that would be possible. I owe part of that to this site. If it wasn't for everyone telling me how it's a stage and she'll outgrow whatever terrible thing she was doing I don't think I would have survived. A big THANK YOU to everyone!:bowl:


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

She is such a pretty girl, beautiful color.


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

lovemeagolden said:


> Payton is 3 months old now and I just realized I haven't posted any pics of her lately. She's so cute and cuddly.


So cute...loved the one in the crate and the last one, she looks a little worried, like "please dont drop me!" ha ha


----------

